# إليك ربى .....



## †gomana† (26 ديسمبر 2005)

:t14: :new5: :t14: 

*انت وحدك إلهى .. عارف بأسرارى واتعابى تمد يداك وتهدينى والى طريقك ترعانى ومازلت تحبنى رغم شرورى وشهواتى هبنى ان اخضع لك كل حياتى كما اخضعت كل شىء تحت اقدامى .

الان قد سلمت لك عقلى وقلبى ونفسى وكل كيانى وكما اسلمت روحك الطاهرة على عود الصليب الان اضع حياتى بين يداك فأهدينى كما تحب وكما تريد .

حتى اسير على اثار قديسيك وكما جاهدوا من اجلك وصاروا سواح وقديسين اسير ايضا واعيش لاجل اسمك مهما كانت اتعاب الطريق فساعدنى ان لا انظر للعالم بل يكون هدفى مجدك المهيب.*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

*حلوا اوى يا جيجى الصلاه دى ربنا معاكى  *


----------



## †gomana† (9 يناير 2006)

ميرسيه ياميرنا على مرورك

الرب يباركك


----------

